# (I'm feeling) Blue ....?



## JimAdams (Apr 26, 2009)

Θυμήθηκα κάτι που πριν κάποιους μήνες μου είχε αναφέρει ένας καθηγητής μου. Πριν μπω στο ζουμί της υπόθεσης να ξεκαθαρίσω πως ο άνθρωπος αρέσκεται να διαβάζει αρχαιοελληνική γραμματεία και πράγματα που αφορούν τον αρχαίο ελληνικό πολιτισμό, χωρίς όμως τάσεις επικίνδυνες (βλέπε Μπουμπούκος). Αυτό ίσως και να είναι περιττό, απλά το αναφέρω. Ο καθηγητής αυτός, λοιπόν, μου είχε αναφέρει οτι στην αρχαία Ελλάδα ( σφάλμα πρώτο, δεν ανέφερε συγκεκριμένη περίοδο), θεωρούσαν το *μπλε* χρώμα σαν χρώμα του κακού και πως με κάποιο τρόπο το είχαν συνδέσει/ συσχετίσει με τους Βάρβαρους. Σαν επιπρόσθετο στοιχείο, μου ανέφερε το οτι στην αρχαία ελληνική γλώσσα δεν υπάρχει λέξη που να περιγράφει το εν λόγω χρώμα, καθότι _κυανό_ και _γαλάζιο_ ανταποκρίνονται σε άλλες αποχρώσεις. Εξ αρχής είχα αμφιβολίες περι εγκυρότητας του γεγονότος, καθότι ουδέποτε είχα ακούσει κάτι σχετικό. Μίλησα με φίλο μου απο Φιλοσοφικό και Ιστορικό Αρχαιολογικό, αλλά δεν μου επιβεβαίωσε κάτι σχετικό. Προσωπικά όσο έψαξα, επίσης δεν βρήκα κάτι. Είμαι όμως περίεργος για την προέλευση αυτής της ''φήμης''. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι το κατάλληλο μέρος εδώ για να παραθέσω την απορία μου αυτή, αλλά αν κάποιος γνωρίζει κάτι, ή έστω αν κατέχει κάποια γνώση για το θέμα, θα χαρώ να την ακούσω! Ανοιχτή η συζήτηση, ασφαλώς!


----------



## nickel (Apr 26, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Για ξεκίνημα, από το _Book of General Ignorance_, σελ. 131.

What color was the sky in ancient Greece?
Bronze. There is no word for “blue” in ancient Greek. The nearest words —_glaukos_ and _kyanos_— are more like expressions of the relative intensity of light and darkness than attempts to describe the color.
The ancient Greek poet Homer mentions only four actual colors in the whole of the _Iliad_ and the _Odyssey_, roughly translated as black, white, greenish yellow (applied to honey, sap and blood), and purply red.
When Homer calls the sky “bronze,” he means that it is dazzlingly bright, like the sheen of a shield, rather than bronze-colored. In a similar spirit, he regarded wine, the sea, and sheep as all being the same color — purply red.
Aristotle identified seven shades of color, all of which he thought derived from black and white, but these were really grades of brightness, not color.
It’s interesting that an ancient Greek from almost twenty-five hundred years ago and NASA’s Mars rovers of 2006 both approach color in the same way.
In the wake of Darwin, the theory was advanced that the early Greeks’ retinas had not evolved the ability to perceive colors, but it is now thought they grouped objects in terms of qualities other than color, so that a word which seems to indicate yellow or light green really meant fluid, fresh, and living, and so was appropriately used to describe blood, the human sap.
This is not as rare as you might expect. There are more languages in Papua New Guinea than anywhere else in the world but, apart from distinguishing between light and dark, many of them have no other words for color at all.
Classical Welsh has no words for brown, gray, blue or green. The color spectrum is divided in a completely different way. One word (_glas_) covered part of green; another the rest of green, the whole of blue and part of gray; a third dealt with the rest of gray and most, or part, of brown.
Modern Welsh uses the word _glas_ to mean blue, but Russian has no single word for blue. It has two —_goluboi_ and _sinii_— usually translated as “light blue” and “dark blue,” but, to Russians, they are distinct, different colors, not different shades of the same color.
All languages develop their color terms in the same way. After black and white, the third color to be named is always red, the fourth and fifth are green and yellow (in either order), the sixth is blue, and the seventh brown. Welsh still doesn’t have a word for brown.​


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 26, 2009)

Δηλαδἠ το εκρού δεν (παρ)ετυμολογείται από το αρχαίο "εκκρούω"; :)


----------



## JimAdams (Apr 26, 2009)

Για μερικούς, ενδέχεται να ισχύει, χαχαχα....


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Δηλαδἠ το εκρού δεν (παρ)ετυμολογείται από το αρχαίο "εκκρούω"; :)


Πάντως το _σωμόν_ (παρ)ετυμολογείται από το _σώμα_.


----------



## Elsa (May 1, 2009)

Ναι, και το εκρού, είναι βέβαια, το χρώμα του (ν)εκρού...


----------

